# Most transparent compression pedal for bass?



## elkinz (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

Pretty much my first post on here so if I should find this information some other way lemme know. However with the large database of you folks on here I figured id ask anyway 

Im currently running my Ibanez 6 string fan fret bass into an mxr EQ and Darkglass B7k and im looking for a bit more clang and consistency in my bass signal before it hits the B7k drive. 

What compressors have you had experience with and which ones were the most transparent? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 16, 2015)

I recently picked up an Aguilar TLC Compressor, and it's essentially completely transparent. It doesn't color my tone at all, it just does what a compressor's supposed to do. I've read some reviews where people said it was missing some of that "magic" other units like the Diamond Bass Comp have specifically _because_ it doesn't add anything from your tone, but those reviews actually helped me decide to buy it . It doesn't add or subtract or have any other wonky EQ effects, it just... compresses.

Don't know if you're familiar with ovnilabs compressor reviews ( Compressor Reviews ), but if not, it's a great resource for information on an enormous amount of compressors, typically with an ear for how well they perform on bass. His review of the Aggy TLC and its transparency also contributed significantly to my choice to pick one up.

Here's his review: Aguilar TLC


----------



## russmuller (May 16, 2015)

Origin Effects Cali76. It's absolutely incredible. I have a variant with the transformer option (not the Lundahl though) and its some of the fattest, cleanest bass compression I've ever heard. If you're looking for the best, the Cali76 gets my vote.


----------



## noUser01 (May 17, 2015)

Origin Effects Cali76 is definitely my top pick as well, though the definite runner up is the Keely stuff, which comes pretty close and at a much nicer price tag.


----------



## elkinz (May 17, 2015)

Awesome info. Iv had a look at the cali76 before and really liked the dB meter as well. Its nice to know how MUCH youre compressing too  

Ill be sure to check out the TLC comp as well. The cali isn't that badly priced actually. I was expecting more  

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## guy in latvia (May 18, 2015)

I got myself one of the limited edition Germanium boost Cali76s and its definitely the best sounding compressor I've ever heard. It makes my fretless sing and sustain infinitely. Absolute must buy!


----------



## vansinn (May 18, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I recently picked up an Aguilar TLC Compressor...
> 
> Here's his review: Aguilar TLC



Jeez, this guy has a huge range of comp reviews! Much more than I bargained for


----------



## eyeswide (May 19, 2015)

Compressor Reviews is all you'll ever need as a reference for compression! Spend some time on there and you'll be able to narrow it down for your personal taste!


----------



## elkinz (May 19, 2015)

eyeswide said:


> Compressor Reviews is all you'll ever need as a reference for compression! Spend some time on there and you'll be able to narrow it down for your personal taste!


 
dude thank you!!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 21, 2015)

That's the exact same site I linked in my post.


----------



## Systolic (May 22, 2015)

Another vote for the Cali76


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 23, 2015)

Darkglass has a compressor in the works that will probably work very nicely with their drives.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 24, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Darkglass has a compressor in the works that will probably work very nicely with their drives.



Intriguing news


----------



## elkinz (May 25, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Darkglass has a compressor in the works that will probably work very nicely with their drives.


 

now that sounds cool. I love Darkglass stuff! Is there a link to any info?


----------



## noUser01 (May 25, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Darkglass has a compressor in the works that will probably work very nicely with their drives.



Actually, they already made one:


----------



## Sepultorture (May 26, 2015)

which they dont have anymore


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 26, 2015)

Yeah they may have made a compressor 5 years ago before anyone knew about them as a brand but they don't any more. The new one looks like its meant to compete with the Cali76 which many people consider the best comp for bass. 

Here is a link to their video on IG

https://instagram.com/p/2qcjMqksMJ/?taken-by=darkglasselectronics


----------



## Sepultorture (May 29, 2015)

looks good, hopefully it lives up to the hype, if it can compete with the Cali, i might jump on it, as i am in the market for a compressor and was eyeing the Cali specifically, but there's only one shop in canada to get it and it's out west, so shipping charges, boourns

atleast i know theres a darkglass dealer in toronto and kitchener area


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 29, 2015)

I get that the Cali76 is a popular, quality compressor, but one thing I've never really heard it having a reputation for is transparency, so I'm kinda surprised to see so many recommendations for it in a thread specifically asking for transparent bass compression. Are people recommending it here because they think it's what the OP is looking for, or what they think he _should_ be looking for _instead_ of a transparent compressor?


----------



## russmuller (May 29, 2015)

With the transformer option and more aggressive settings, you can get some real color going on. But in general, and especially with the base model at moderate settings, I feel like the compression really is pretty transparent.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 29, 2015)

An 1176 isn't very transparent at all and neither is the Cali 76. The 1176 is really known for its coloration. Most guys are going to leave a bass compressor on all the time so transparency isn't as much of an issue. At least to me I consider transparency only important when you're going to be turning something on and off all the time. And really why would you even want to own something if it doesn't sound like anything. 

Compression is by definition not transparent. Its limiting dynamic range and adding or reducing gain in a signal constantly. Some have a mix control but I think that's kind of an odd feature if you really want compression. 

And I can definitely say compression in general isn't going to add more 'clang.' That is going to be the most extreme peak in your signal so a compressor is going to reduce it. The compressor is going to be most effective at raising the lower levels and smoothing out your attack so everything hits harder. If you want more clang then boost treble on your bass or on the B7K.


----------



## bulb (May 29, 2015)

It kinda surprised me, but the MXR Bass Compressor is a legitimately amazing 1176 style compressor, even at that price. 
I kinda wanted other comps to be better, since MXR isn't exactly boutique or "cool looking" haha, but it was insanely transparent, and if you know how to dial it in, it will probably surprise you as well.


----------



## Sepultorture (May 29, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> An 1176 isn't very transparent at all and neither is the Cali 76. The 1176 is really known for its coloration. Most guys are going to leave a bass compressor on all the time so transparency isn't as much of an issue. At least to me I consider transparency only important when you're going to be turning something on and off all the time. And really why would you even want to own something if it doesn't sound like anything.
> 
> Compression is by definition not transparent. Its limiting dynamic range and adding or reducing gain in a signal constantly. Some have a mix control but I think that's kind of an odd feature if you really want compression.
> 
> And I can definitely say compression in general isn't going to add more 'clang.' That is going to be the most extreme peak in your signal so a compressor is going to reduce it. The compressor is going to be most effective at raising the lower levels and smoothing out your attack so everything hits harder. If you want more clang then boost treble on your bass or on the B7K.



exactly what i'm looking for, i want my highs and lows to be more even so i'm not boosting to get more lows or cutting to get rid of crazy high whens i do pops. most of my tone is my GK rig, and i'd love to snag a B7K to augment my tone so i get get more nolly ballpark tonage, but the compressor itsle f although i some ways adding colouration of tone, i want it more for, as said, smoothing things out so nothing is more prominent than the other in a live situation

i will wait and see how the Super Symmetry from Darkglass pans out in reviews, but to see that it has the same level of tweakability of the cali plus the blend knob, well i might just go with the darkglass all the way

either way B7K in the next month before we do shows


----------



## elkinz (Jun 9, 2015)

The super symmetry. What an awesome name!! It sounds like I need to try and source at least a couple of these comps to choose. I just want the same tone I have just evened out and punchier. Im a big fan of the Darkglass products, so id be keen to wait and here the reviews on the super symmetry.

Only issue with living in New Zealand is that theres never any boutique stuff around 

I kind of envy how easily some of you guys can access these products 

But seriously this is all really awesome advice. thanks a bunch


----------

